# Make a sticky?



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I was wondering what the rest of OGF thought about making a stick for Deer Processing. Every season theres lots of guys looking for em on here, why not make it simple and put em all on a sticky? Have the county, city and phone number listed and what area of the state its in?

I also found this link to a cite that shows a whole list
http://www.thenaturalresource.com/hunting/BUTCHERS_00.php


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

bump bump bump!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

so no sticky? it would be a good idea. theres always post constantly asking where can they go for processing or locations of shops.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I think it would be a great idea. Ya never need one till it's 10:00pm and hot outside. It would be a great source of info.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

"NOTICE: This domain name expired on 10/18/2011 and is pending renewal or deletion."


----------

